# Abax, you OK?



## orchid527 (Dec 11, 2021)

I see a lot of people in Kentucky have died. I thought you lived further to the east. Let us know if you are OK. Mike


----------



## abax (Dec 11, 2021)

I live in Laurel County and the devastation was in the west of the state. I'm in southeastern
KY. Wind and hard rain, but no damage. Our tree farm is in a fairly protected area and
we haven't had any power outages or water problems...so far. Thank you for asking.

Any damage in Indiana?


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 12, 2021)

abax said:


> I live in Laurel County and the devastation was in the west of the state. I'm in southeastern
> KY. Wind and hard rain, but no damage. Our tree farm is in a fairly protected area and
> we haven't had any power outages or water problems...so far. Thank you for asking.
> 
> Any damage in Indiana?


Just trees down. There are a bunch of large ash trees that died 2-3 years ago and the tops break off in these strong winds. We had sustained winds of 40-50 mph for about 18 hrs. I went out yesterday morning and cleared off the road, but I didn't feel safe with so much debris coming off of the trees. We had funnels sighted to the north, but I don't think they touched down. Not really unusual weather here, just not typical for this time of year. Mike


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 12, 2021)

I saw news of tornadoes over there. I didn't know it was recent news ----- as I only saw it when I flicked through to a particular channel. Clearly - from this thread - it is recent news. Good to see that Abax and co are ok.


----------



## abax (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you SP. I appreciate the concern. KY wasn't by any means the only state that
has been tornadoed. We live in a mountain area and somewhat protected from most
inclement weather. Oh my, now I've done it!!!!

Orchid, any power lines down? I tend to worry about people getting out to clean up
and coming into contact with power lines.


----------



## chris20 (Dec 12, 2021)

Ok here in north central Ky. Wind and rain but that‘s it. I stayed up till 1:30 am until it became clear the worst was over for us.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2021)

Hope all are OK.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 23, 2021)

I live about 15 miles from the devastation in Mayfield Ky., Benton. The tornadoes path started West and went North of me. I consider myself and family very lucky. If you have never seen the destruction of a tornado in person, I’m not sure that everyone really respects their ability to totally destroy everything in their path.
So sad.


----------



## chris20 (Dec 23, 2021)

In April 1974, when I was ten years old, an F4 tornado passed within a quarter mile of our house. I remember seeing a large black cloud with debris flying around up in the sky. As it approached my mother rushed us all to the basement.
I heard a loud roar and the sound of debris hitting the house. It was over in seconds. We emerged from the basement to see all windows facing the storm were broken, trees were down and debris and people’s belongings were everywhere on the ground and up in the trees. A 2 x 4 was impaled in the metal skin of our camping trailer. My brother’s school was destroyed—2 hours earlier it would have been full of kids. Thankfully only 2 people died from this particular tornado. Other storms in Kentucky and Ohio on that day claimed a lot of lives.


----------



## abax (Dec 23, 2021)

Very scary memory chris20. I've seen a couple of bad floods, but never a tornado. I
think climate change will make these storms much worse and more frequent.


----------

